# "ALT-GR" Taste funktioniert unter KDE nicht

## x000x

Moin, moin,

habe folgendes Problem:

Unter KDE funtioniert meine "ALT-GR" Taste nicht.

Das ist immer dann ärgerlich, wenn man eMailen bzw.

das "PIPE" Zeichen tippen will.

Zur Info:

Starte ich ein xterm, und gebe

```
echo $LANG
```

ein, wird mir folgendes angezeigt:

```
de-DE@euro
```

Danke fuer Eure Hilfe -=Gruss Peter =-

----------

## Beforegod

Probiers mal mit

de_DE@euro

Gruß,

Beforegod

----------

## x000x

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Probiers mal mit
> 
> de_DE@euro
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Sorry, mein Fehler... Es ist genauso eingetragen

```
de_DE@euro
```

----------

## Beforegod

Geh mal unter "Einstellungen" in die Kategorie "Tastatur" und sieh nach ob dort der "XFree 4.x" Modus angwählt ist

----------

## x000x

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Geh mal unter "Einstellungen" in die Kategorie "Tastatur" und sieh nach ob dort der "XFree 4.x" Modus angwählt ist

 

Ist jetzt genau so eingestellt. Hat auch nichts gebracht. Das Problem ist nicht nur im xterm, sondern KDE weit. Sprich: Im Editor wie überall funktioniert die ALT-GR Taste nicht; ich kann also kein "@" Zeichen schreiben. Dieses hier habe ich kopiert.

----------

## sulu

Hi.

Ich habe im LINUX-User einen schönen Artikel über Key-Belegung u.s.w.

gefunden. Falls am Abend mein Gehirn noch funktioniert werde ich mal nachsehen was man da so machen kann.

Gruss

Sulu

----------

## x000x

 *sulu wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Ich habe im LINUX-User ...

 

Wäre nett...

Dann will ich mal hoffen, das Dein Gehirn noch funzt  :Wink: 

----------

## dek

Wie sieht denn der entsprechende Teil deiner XF86Config aus ? Hast du das richtige Layout und die nodeadkeys eingetragen ? Bei mir haben die gefehlt und ich musste Tasten in Verbindung mit ALT-GR zweimal drücken.

So funktionierts bestens:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "itouch"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## sulu

Hi.

Habe Artikel gefunden. Der handelt aber mehr davon wie man z.B Caps-Lock ein sinnvollere Belegung beibringt.

Aber zu deinem Problem:

Was hat Du für ein Keyboard in /etc/XF86Config eingetragen ?

Ich habe PC-Tastatur mit 104 Tasten eingestellt.

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

Wie schaut es bei dir aus ?

Gruss Andy

@dek

Merci für den Tip. Das doppelte Drücken in Verbindung mit AltGr it nervig.

Werde gleich mal meine /etc/XF86Config adaptieren.

----------

